# Now I'm getting frustrated...This time a pregnant doe. Help please??



## chubbydog811 (Mar 1, 2011)

This week has just sucked. I had a sick kid, I lost my buck, and now my doe that is due on the 17th is having issues...

After cleaning her and her friend's stall, I put them back and noticed her vulva was red and swollen. I though, oh crap, she better not be kidding this early! So I looked further...It looks like she maybe scraped it on something? It is swollen, very pink, and has some skin peeling off (like if she scraped it). I'm REALLY hoping that she didn't do serious damaged, for one because I can't afford a big vet bill this week, 2 because I don't want to lose her or her kids!!
I'm all freaked out after seeing the melanoma on the other post here...I did see her try to jump on the milking stand and fall off, maybe she just scraped it?? Is there anything I should put on it? Should I be worried about her getting mastitis?  I'm going to start ripping my hair out soon!

I'll work on getting picture in a little while...I have to rush off for a meeting at 1130 (they pick the best times to do things!!!)


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 1, 2011)

go out and get some liduid bandage. get her in the stanchion(sp?), clean the area with Betadine or some form of antiseptic wash, and apply the liquid bandage to the scraped areas. Just don't apply it over the vulva opening. Use a fan(or blow-dryer on low heat) to help dry the liquid bandage quickly.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 1, 2011)

I would probably just clean it as well as you can w/ out making it too sore, smear some antibiotic ointment on it, and let her go.
Keep an eye on her temp / behavior.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 1, 2011)

Don't worry about her getting mastitis.  Just clean it and keep an eye on it.


----------



## PattySh (Mar 1, 2011)

I'd wash it well with warm water and mild soap and put bag balm or something mild on it.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 1, 2011)

We had a doe a week before she kidded get stepped on my another doe and had two big slits(cuts) on her vulva from a hoof. OUch!!!  I was worried about the swelling so close to delivery, but she did fine.  

I agree just wash it up, get some iodine on it or ointment and just keep an eye on it.

Sorry to hear about your other goats.


----------



## Goatherd (Mar 1, 2011)

I would rethink the liquid bandage.  It burns when applied.  I would think an antibiotic ointment would be better considering the inflammation and area that you are wanting to treat.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 1, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I would probably just clean it as well as you can w/ out making it too sore, smear some antibiotic ointment on it, and let her go.
> Keep an eye on her temp / behavior.


2nd that!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 1, 2011)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> I would rethink the liquid bandage.  It burns when applied.  I would think an antibiotic ointment would be better considering the inflammation and area that you are wanting to treat.


Oh, I have not had the burning... but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 1, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Goatherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goat twee twees (aka vulvas) are probably a bit more sensitive than the average human arm / hand / leg when it comes to chemical burn.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear you're having a rough time.  Hope she heals up quickly for you!


----------



## chubbydog811 (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks guys...I cleaned her up quick before I left (wasn't much to clean), but didn't get a chance to put anything on it (it all froze, so all my vet stuff was in the house) It never bled, it was just the swelling that had me worried!
I checked her again tonight, and the swelling has gone down a lot. I think it looked bad because she just did it....I'll clean her again tomorrow and put some betadine on it and just keep an eye on her...
Her...area...was already starting to lengthen/soften before she did this (too tiered to think of the word I want!), so that made it look a little worse too I can assume. 

Almost had a mental breakdown, so I'm glad it isn't as bad as it looked! 
She is the farm favorite. She is one of those dumb/over friendly kind, and VERY large right now...I don't think she realized she couldn't jump that high anymore 

Anyway, I'll post again tomorrow to update...Hopefully I'll get some pictures as well...Ran out of time before it got dark!


----------



## feather and mountain man (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi new here but not new to goats.  It sounds like she will be fine and has a great caregiver!  I just wanted to say that I personally would not put any salve or sticky type ointment on it since it may get dirt, poo, and bacteria stuck to it.  Don't want to introduce any germ to the birth canals before delivery.

Just from my experience


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 1, 2011)

feather and mountain man said:
			
		

> Hi new here but not new to goats.  It sounds like she will be fine and has a great caregiver!  I just wanted to say that I personally would not put any salve or sticky type ointment on it since it may get dirt, poo, and bacteria stuck to it.  Don't want to introduce any germ to the birth canals before delivery.
> 
> Just from my experience


this is why I was thinking along the lines of the Betadine/10% iodine and then the quick layer of liquid bandage... thinking l.b. would keep the effected area clean of any dirt and/or bacteria.


----------



## freemotion (Mar 1, 2011)

Now I'm totally confused.....is the correct term "twee twee" or "hoo-hoo?" 

Chubbydog, I totally understand the panic, especially after two bad experiences in a row.  Ya tend to look around and wonder....what next?  Glad she sounds better, and we want lots of baby pics of her successful kidding.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 2, 2011)

I've been callin' them 'twee twee's' for 10 yrs or so.  
Never heard of a 'hoo hoo' til I joined here.

Mebbers it's a regional thing...?  

A couple years ago Creampuff (HUGE older Nubian) decided to hop on the milk stand about a week before her due date....she missed, fell over sideways in slow motion (I swear it) and landed on her back, and then proceeded to sort of rock, back and forth, trying to get back over on her side (I assume) so that she could get up.

At the time, it scared me spitless...but looking back on it NOW, it was probably one of the funniest things I've ever seen.

Picture it in your head...hugely fat goat, lying on her back, slowly rocking side to side...

She ended up kidding triplets on time, btw.


----------



## chubbydog811 (Mar 2, 2011)

@Roll Farms...That is hilarious! That is actually exactly what she did! Scared the crud out of me! First thought was, NO, BABIES, DON'T SQUISH THEM!!!  She didn't care much, just got back up, looked around, and wandered off doing her own thing again like nothing happened! 


@freemotion...I have been almost panicking about everything this week! The doe that is up first to kid (due on the 10th...We're almost there!!) started getting clumpy poop...Though I think I will blame that on hormones, because it barely lasted a day. And my young buck got very clumpy poop too, and that was after I dewormed him...
I'm going crazy over little things now! This is bad!! Can never be too careful I guess, right?  Luckily my baby goat didn't die, just stopped eating for a day and a half, then got over it. They make me crazy some times!

I'm heading back out in a little bit to get some pictures, but she looks absolutely, ridiculously HUGE right now!


----------



## Goatherd (Mar 3, 2011)

> I've been callin' them 'twee twee's' for 10 yrs or so.
> Never heard of a 'hoo hoo' til I joined here.


At my place it's "winky tink."


----------



## freemotion (Mar 3, 2011)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> > I've been callin' them 'twee twee's' for 10 yrs or so.
> > Never heard of a 'hoo hoo' til I joined here.
> 
> 
> At my place it's "winky tink."


  Love them all!

Why do goats twist our guts more than any other critter, it seems??


----------



## feather and mountain man (Mar 13, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Now I'm totally confused.....is the correct term "twee twee" or "hoo-hoo?"
> 
> Chubbydog, I totally understand the panic, especially after two bad experiences in a row.  Ya tend to look around and wonder....what next?  Glad she sounds better, and we want lots of baby pics of her successful kidding.


Here we call it a coochie or twitchy


----------

